# How to Navigate AQ Plus on AOS Website



## bigleaf (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm using AQ Plus on AOS website. I was wondering if anyone here can help me navigate AQ Plus Gallery more efficiently.

Specifically, I would filter all the AOS awards in 2012-2013. Then I would be in Gallery view (thumbnail of all the awards). I can click on each award (thumbnail) and it would take me to a larger view. From here, I would click on Gallery to review to the thumbnail view. Problem is the thumbnail view takes me to the beginning of the gallery. I would have to use scroll bar to find the award that I last viewed. This is not user friendly, and I am wondering if I'm doing this wrong. There should be a back button.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 8, 2014)

I have the same problem. It takes too long to researh or browse, even to load. I wish it was easier to navigate, but it is still an invaluable tool.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 8, 2014)

I would suggest hitting the 'delete' button and using OrchidWiz...


----------



## Fawkes (Feb 8, 2014)

There is something that ought to work. Delete an internet based program. Yeah, right.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 9, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't find the AOS site very easily navigated in general. I always "think" I am going to use it more and give up. I've run into the same problems you're speaking about. I gave up.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 9, 2014)

Peter, have you tried making a compare list? Option is at the bottom of the list you generate with your initial search. No thumbnails though. Click on the awards you want to compare, make a list. Clicking away from that brings you back to your list. This isn't in gallery mode. But in gallery mode I find that clicking on 'back to gallery' it takes me back to the thumbnail image gallery no matter where I've been. Yes, to the top of the gallery but... Maybe you are generating a huge list? there are 3600 awards in 2012 & 2013. Scrolling back to where you started from the top of the gallery would be onerous. Even if just filtering for Phals from 2012 and 2013 is a list 360 long. (Congrats on the AQ BTW.) Yes having to scroll back to where you were in a gallery of thumbnails 360 long would be a pain. 

And to those using OW, remember it doesn't work on a mac. Not without purchasing a second operating system and program to access it. I was going to do that but Parallels has bugs, so I didn't. I got used to using the online version of AQ+. Amazingly it works even for grex searches. I admit I have my fingers crossed whenever I use the thing, so maybe I should have a little more faith. But my expectations are low, so the fact it works at all is a constant source of delight.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 9, 2014)

I have Orchidwiz. I use it to research registered names, parentage. But I don't use it for photograph. 
I installed AQ Version 4.92 on my computer (had to install 4.9, then 4.91, 4.92). I did not wait long enough on 4.91 so I am not sure if everything is installed. 

I have a different issue with AQ 4.92. When browsing groups of AOS award thumbnail, this is a button to see Next 15/View Again. It seems to make sense to have a button to see Previous 15. Or a scroll bar to easily get to any award. 

Neither desktop AQ or Web AQ Plus is perfect. years ago when Orchidwiz integrated with AQ desktop program, one can call up Award image easily.

But AQ installed on desktop is easier and quicker. So I can get on working with my presentation.

Thanks to Scott Ware who reported this issue with AQ Plus web to AOS. We hope to see an improvement soon.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 9, 2014)

Fawkes said:


> There is something that ought to work. Delete an internet based program. Yeah, right.



Sure, why not? The 'delete' button is right under the 'sarcasm' button...


----------

